# Because I was a good girl



## wasabi (Dec 19, 2005)

This is what I got for Christmas.................


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 19, 2005)

I also had the perfect man once.  Unfortunately, when I told him, "If you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen," he didn't listen.  It took six rolls of heavy-duty paper towels to wipe that man out of my life.   

 Barbara


----------



## Raven (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes he was definately no "fair-weather friend" 

~ Raven ~


----------

